
Coming to Google Meet: Customizable backgrounds, Nest integration, and more - raybb
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/g-suite/introducing-some-new-meet-features
======
raybb
Also, the Google Meet noise cancellation is live in my instance and working
quite well!

